# Zuerst Ubuntu, dann XP



## orangeblood (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit Ubuntu 8.10 als einziges Betriebssystem auf meinem Pc gehabt. Jetzt wollte ich mir endlich mal Win XP als kleine Partition für Spiele hinzufügen.
Habe also mit einem Programm von Linux eine 70 GB große NTFS Partition erstellt, dann Win XP installiert. Nun startet nur noch XP wie geplant. Wollte alles so machen wies hier Howto: zuerst Linux und nacher WIN XP/2k installieren / Fragen / Community / Home - LinuxCommunity steht. 
Allerdings kann ich die Unbekannte Partition (Linux) einfach nicht  als aktiv markieren, da diese Option bei Rechtsklick grau ist. Was mache ich denn falsch bei der ganzen Sache? Habs auch schon als Administrator versucht, ist aber kein Unterschied...

MfG orangeblood


----------



## s|n|s (11. Oktober 2009)

Entweder du installierst erst Windows und dann Ubuntu, und kannst dann zum Auswählen des Betriebs-Systems, das du benutzen willst, wenn du bootest, den GRUB-Manager nutzen, der bei Linux installiert wird. 

Installierst du erst Ubuntu, dann Windows, überschreibt Windows den GRUB und startet nur noch Windows, weil Windows kein Interesse hat mit Linux zusammenzuarbeiten, wie so oft.

Hast du das so gemacht kannst du mit einer Ubuntu-Install-CD den GRUB wieder herstellen. Dazu konsultierst du am besten Foren über Ubuntu.

Einfacher ist es natürlich nach erster Manier zu installieren.


----------



## orangeblood (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja hab ich aber leider nicht, des mit der GRUB wiederherstellung muss ich mal versuchen. Gibts nicht noch ne andere Methode?
mfg orangeblood


----------



## cid-baba (13. Oktober 2009)

hier gibts eine grub-reparaturcd:

Super Grub Disk Homepage

nutze ich auch wenns mir beim umpartitionieren grub zerlegt  ist ziemlich einfach zu bedienen - andere varianten werden hier beschrieben, das ist aber eher kompliziert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Bootloader-wiederherstellen


----------

